

James GoslingInterview – 9/22/10  - btilly
http://www.basementcoders.com/transcripts/James_Gosling_Transcript.html

======
btilly
My favorite tidbit was, _IBM's been kind of weird on the whole topic because
on the one hand they do everything they can to try and screw Sun over, I mean
they didn't name eclipse casually._

I had never heard that.

